# Buffalo chicken fatty qview.



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok.. this sounded like a great idea when i came up with it. And it was! I do believe that next time, i will use less cheese and more chicken in the filler. This was also my first time using a fatty piston. Great idea if you dont mind the fact that you cant layer ingredients. I will definitely use this again. But not on every fatty. I used the standard sausage and bacon. Then i stopped by jack in the box... I know.. and got a 4 piece grilled chicken order and cut it into small pieces. (didnt have time to cook chicken today) Then i added Franks buffalo sauce to the mix. Then a few dices of celerey, some blue cheese and a sprinkle of mozzarella. Cooked it at around 215 for 4 hours. When i cut it, i poured some blue cheese dressing on it, along with a little more franks buffalo sauce on it. A little runny, but delicious!!! I want to deep fry 1" slices of this tomorrow. And i will as long as i can convince my brother to bring over his fryer. 


The fatty piston works great!!!

This was also the inaugural smoke on my newly crafted reverse flow smoker.

This was also my first time trying a diagonal weave!!

Plated, and ready for consumption. Too bad im the only one here eating all this great q.... LEFTOVERS!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

looks like it came out good!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good how was it on taste...?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice...Like the idea...pass me some...


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

I have never seen this "piston" looks like it worked great. Nice thinking out of the box also. You get points from me for making your own smoker.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

To answer your questions, the taste was great!! Just like a buffalo wing wrapped in sausage. The dressing was key if you ask me. It set it off!! And to got14u. Thanks for the points!!! I have a whole thread on the build. I dont know how to link it on this post, but im sure you can find it. Its called budget reverse flow. I built the whole thing for under $60!! And the fatty piston was not my idea. I found the idea here! And it works great! I will be posting a thread with qview tomorrow morning detailing my first smoke on the new smoker. It was a brisket and this fatty. I am the only one here eating this q tonight, so i am making the whole brisket into burnt ends for tomorrows game. I will also be smoking a turkey and a jalapeno fatty tomorrow as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Man that fattie is definatly one of the better ones for sure. It is so round and perfect dianogel weave is great looking too. I see the piston works well but I think I'm old school I like the layering of product in the stuffing. But the piston is really a cleaver piece of machinery I think it was brought out by Jeanie "cowgirl"


----------

